# FOB Reviews - NEVER FLETCH AN ARROW AGAIN!



## FOBarchery (Jul 21, 2017)

Here are two reviews that were recently put out on our product. Call or email us with any questions!


----------



## FOBarchery (Jul 21, 2017)

bump


----------



## FOBarchery (Jul 21, 2017)

ttt


----------



## vrable (Aug 24, 2016)

thanks for this.


----------



## FOBarchery (Jul 21, 2017)

vrable said:


> thanks for this.


No problem!


----------



## Jglebl (Jan 18, 2015)

what if it hits a small branch, leaf, brush, etc. on the way to animal. will it fall off the arrow?


----------



## Tgb (Sep 25, 2019)

I've been using them for years, works great.
They fit very snug on my shafts, so it will depend on how directly you hit the branch as to wether or not it comes off.
Tgb


----------



## BC33 (Sep 9, 2019)

How do you paper tune/tune your bow with these?


----------



## emath (Dec 15, 2019)

FOBarchery said:


> bump


thanks


----------



## BrazBowNinja (Nov 15, 2019)

I like my FOBs, and have been using them for about 8 years. Not only do they work great, but they never fail to garner attention and questions, when people who've never seen/heard of them, see them for the first time.


----------



## gordonguy24 (Aug 26, 2018)

Do they make them for 4mm shafts?


----------



## amfrench (Sep 15, 2015)

Has anyone tried both these and Zinger fletching? I’d be interested in a comparison.


----------



## elkfever (Jul 10, 2002)

They are the best fletching I have ever used. They shoot great in the wind compared to vanes ( I have tested this a lot in Idaho). I tested with broadheads and field points perfect arrow flight. Noticed at 50-60 yards they impacted a couple inches higher on target compared to vanes, so I gained some speed down range. On chrono the FOB arrows were 1-2 f.p.s. slower but they make up for it somehow. Unfortunately with my 34" bow and 5mm arrows I am getting string pinch on the FOBS so back to vanes. I have tried to eliminate the pinch but it's impossible. They need to modify the FOB so it has more clearance at the nock end.


----------



## elkfever (Jul 10, 2002)

BC33 said:


> How do you paper tune/tune your bow with these?


I bare shaft thru paper.


----------



## elkfever (Jul 10, 2002)

gordonguy24 said:


> Do they make them for 4mm shafts?


Yes


----------



## BowHunter123765 (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks for the review


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaen (Feb 10, 2020)

To eliminate teh string pinch I was selecting a drill bit slightly smaller or the same size as the shaft and pushing them onto the shaft about 1.5" from the end. I'd then use fletching glue to help provide a bond to the shaft. Never had one fall off and they worked great. Problem I had with them was the cold weather, they would shatter and you could nbot group arrows or they would break. 

The arrows flew very well though.


----------



## njbaker85 (7 mo ago)

BC33 said:


> How do you paper tune/tune your bow with these?


Bare shaft tube then put FOB on...hope it fits!


----------



## njbaker85 (7 mo ago)

I just threw mine in the trash...Too loud, had to modify each one to fit my shaft to slip fit due to cable and string pinch clearance issues. 4 fletch with Fusion X2's. Done.


----------



## bigtex46 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ive tried to like them but my 4 fletch fobs are very noisy and I don't get consistent impacts with them. I have tried them on several different brands of arrows and out of different bows. Just can't make them work.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

ill stay with fletching dont like the looks of these,,


----------

